# Goodman gas pack showing 2 blinks



## ktimmeny (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Goodman Gas pack and have been having trouble with it not firing at times but the blower runs. The LED is flashing twice indicating a pressure switch stuck closed. What do I check and how? Do I need a new pressure switch and if so how do I detach the old one (especially the electrical leads)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tnthvac (Mar 3, 2008)

ktimmeny said:


> I have a Goodman Gas pack and have been having trouble with it not firing at times but the blower runs. The LED is flashing twice indicating a pressure switch stuck closed. What do I check and how? Do I need a new pressure switch and if so how do I detach the old one (especially the electrical leads)? Thanks in advance![/quote
> 
> You could have 1 of 2 problems:
> 1. If the venter motor is running all the time because of a stuck relay the pressure switch will be closed until it stops. If this is the case the board will need replacing.
> ...


----------



## ktimmeny (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! When you say tap the pressure switch to see if it is stuck closed, what do you mean? When I opened the unit and looked at it, it looked like just 2 wires connected and a small hose attached to a plastic circular piece. I was able to easily disconnect and reconnect the hose without a problem. I didn't physically see a switch or anything that physically moved when it was on or off. I just assumed that it was an electrical switch. What should I tap and what am I looking for? Thanks.


----------



## tnthvac (Mar 3, 2008)

ktimmeny said:


> Thanks for the advice! When you say tap the pressure switch to see if it is stuck closed, what do you mean? When I opened the unit and looked at it, it looked like just 2 wires connected and a small hose attached to a plastic circular piece. I was able to easily disconnect and reconnect the hose without a problem. I didn't physically see a switch or anything that physically moved when it was on or off. I just assumed that it was an electrical switch. What should I tap and what am I looking for? Thanks.


The switch is inside of the assembly, you can't get to it. If the inducer motor is not running constantly, I would just replace the pressure switch.
If you don't have any knowledge about electrical, I would recommend getting some professional help or you may cost yourself more than the help!


----------



## ktimmeny (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice! The inducer motor does not run constantly so I will order a new switch today. It doesn't look too complicated(just two wires and 1 screw).


----------

